# Tree replacement



## 65hoss (Jan 17, 2001)

One of my employees ran over a maple tree and broke it off at the ground with my Lazar HP. I need to replace it, and was wondering if it was ok to plant the new in the next couple of months? I'm in the midsouth.

By the way, this is post #1 on this forum.


----------



## Scraper (Jan 17, 2001)

Yo Hoss! Best time to plant the deciduous trees is this time of year. Definitely get a new one into the ground before it starts to show spring leaf growth.


----------



## Ray Morneau (Jan 21, 2001)

Hey, 65Hoss -

Here in coastal California, now is the time to plant -- takes advantage of Mother Nature watering it in and gets root growth started.

Can't imagine it would be too different for you in "midsouth" -- I am USDA zone 9 - you might be a little colder.

Will you be doing bare root? Then now makes good sense if this is bare root time in your area.

If from container, then more latitude (but I still prefer it while it's dormant, cool, damp, ....).


----------



## 65hoss (Feb 1, 2001)

Thanks, I think I will get the tree and get it planted then.


----------



## John Paul Sanborn (Aug 24, 2010)

This is like the second thread posted on arboristsite, just thought I would bump it for S&G's


----------



## M.D. Vaden (Aug 25, 2010)

Autumn is my favorite season to plant.

Also in summer, don't pull the tree of the end of a nursery row on the sunset side if the trunk is unprotected.

Now is okay. If they can live in the nursery, can't be worse in the ground where you need it.


----------

